# Spinning Reel for Casting - Advice Please



## phantom (Oct 16, 2006)

Hi,

I am looking for any advice on a good reel for casting whilst on the Kayak. I currently use a Silstar Powertip 5.6 with a Shimano Corvalus CVL400, 30 LB Braid, but would like to match, the Silstar, to a reel and line (mono or Braid) that gives me great casting distance. Trying to keep the size , weight down.

Any advice appreciated.

Eric


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

patwah said:


> Short rod there, have you considered a longer rod for distance?


... and lighter braid. What are you casting for that needs 30lb braid?


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

I think they are suggesting you should consider a 7ft rod and about 10lb braid - will improve casting heaps


----------



## phantom (Oct 16, 2006)

Thanks for the advice.
If casting for Pelagics, what braid\Mono would you suggest? is the 10 lb braid sufficent?

There's a lot a bottom reefs in Sydney harbour, would 10 lb braid hold a good size fish off the bottom?

What reels are people using in the harbour?
Kind Regards,
Eric


----------



## phantom (Oct 16, 2006)

Sorry for not responding earlier. Just realised my email was not being collected for this address after PC rebuild.

Kind Regards,

Eric


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Can you define pelagics?
If you are talking salmon then I do just fine on 4lb braid as they tend to fight fair. 10lb would be plenty.
If you are talking Kingies, then they of course are anything but fair. But do you really cast for them?

I'll defer to those that know better than me, but I would think anything you cast for is likely to be a surface fighter. In that case I can't see anything over 10lb braid and (say) 20lb leader being necessary. I simply don't use any braid more than 15lb, even when reef fishing, because using a line class that I can't break scares me.


----------



## phantom (Oct 16, 2006)

Thanks Adrian,

I think your right I will set up a lighter rig for casting and keep the trolling rig.
What reel do you use?

Kind Regards,

Eric


----------



## kpac (Sep 27, 2011)

If you're on a Kayak and after bottom fish, then i don't understand where the need for casting comes in. 
Regardless, you may benefit from lightening up your line. 30lb is OTT imo. I've caught GT, Squire/Snapper, and Bonito on 4lb! But if i'm targeting something of size (which you may be) 8lb braid will bring up pretty decent size fish. Will also help your feel i'd have thought. 
A 7ft 8lb rod with 8lb braid and 10lb leader should see you cast it further than most.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

I have three reels, two of which I take out depending on where I'm going.

I have a Shimano Stradic 2500 with two spools - 12lb braid (estuary) or 15lb braid (off shore). This is my trolling and bottom bouncing rig. It gets coupled with a 7ft 3-7kg rod.

I also have a Shimano Sedona 1500 with two spools - 8lb braid or 10lb braid. I don't recommend the Sedona as it's corroded and is generally feeling the pinch from the dunking in salt that is an inevitable result of kayak fishing. I'll use this if targetted snapper, otherwise it stays at home.

I also have a Shimano Stradic Ci4 1000 with 4lb braid. That's my usual hand held and casting reel. It (like the Sedona) gets coupled with a 7ft 2-4kg rod.


----------



## phantom (Oct 16, 2006)

Thanks everyone,

Finally decided I will get the Stradic CI4 3000, same as 2500 just bigger spool.

Kind Regards,

Eric


----------

